# The More We Learn, the Less Room There is for Evolution



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 27, 2017)

For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse. 

But now we know that everything within DNA has a purpose. 

_In January, Francis Collins, the director of the National Institutes of Health, made a comment that revealed just how far the consensus has moved. At a health care conference in San Francisco, an audience member asked him about junk DNA. “We don’t use that term anymore,” Collins replied. “It was pretty much a case of hubris to imagine that we could dispense with any part of the genome — as if we knew enough to say it wasn’t functional.” Most of the DNA that scientists once thought was just taking up space in the genome, Collins said, “turns out to be doing stuff.”_
_
Is Most of Our DNA Garbage?_


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2017)

I wonder if it's interesting stuff, or dull stuff?
The theory of evolution had it's time, but that was long ago..Today's kids know of it's fallacies..


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 27, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> I wonder if it's interesting stuff, or dull stuff?
> The theory of evolution had it's time, but that was long ago..Today's kids know of it's fallacies..


The more we learn the more science moves towards the Biblical accounts.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 27, 2017)

I fixed it: the more we learn, the more we support evolution.  The Bible supports evolution.


----------



## hadit (Apr 27, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> I fixed it: the more we learn, the more we support evolution.  The Bible supports evolution.


Interestingly enough, the Bible and evolution agree on some very important points.

1.  Light existed before stars.
2.  Life began in the oceans.
3.  Plants began before animals.
4.  Man was far from the first life form on earth.


----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2017)

I know people who are still apes.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if it's interesting stuff, or dull stuff?
> ...


They should have included the periodic element table in the New Testament..


----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


The only element they had back then was gold. Everything else was either fire, water, earth or air.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2017)

miketx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


That is no excuse for the most powerful entity in our known universe..


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 27, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Would that have helped your Salvation?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 27, 2017)

miketx said:


> I know people who are still apes.


The polite term is Democrats.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I would have done more than just look at the pictures as it was done.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 27, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> I fixed it: the more we learn, the more we support evolution.  The Bible supports evolution.


We will file that with Junk DNA of the OP.  It does not exist.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 27, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I fixed it: the more we learn, the more we support evolution.  The Bible supports evolution.
> ...


We will file it the factual science studies.  The far right evangelical take on Bible and evolution is hokeum.  Always has been.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 27, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


You can't address the OP so you go on a hate filled rant. So typical.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 27, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Yep, you can't refute the fact that evolutionists lost a huge chunk of their argument when we learned that junk DNA does not exist.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 27, 2017)

Science and Bible dovetail. Far right evangelicalism bases its hate on others who disagree with its principles of hatred and exclusion.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 27, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if it's interesting stuff, or dull stuff?
> ...



You mean the more that people who believe in fairy tales learn about science the more you deny science.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 27, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Since that was never a part of the evolution argument- there really isn't anything to lose, other than to watch you fairytalists flail around and deny science.

Genetics | The Smithsonian Institution's Human Origins Program
_DNA is thus especially important in the study of evolution. The amount of difference in DNA is a test of the difference between one species and another – and thus how closely or distantly related they are.


While the genetic difference between individual humans today is minuscule – about 0.1%, on average – study of the same aspects of the chimpanzee genome indicates a difference of about 1.2%. The bonobo (Pan paniscus), which is the close cousin of chimpanzees (Pan troglodytes), differs from humans to the same degree. The DNA difference with gorillas, another of the African apes, is about 1.6%. Most importantly, chimpanzees, bonobos, and humans all show this same amount of difference from gorillas. A difference of 3.1% distinguishes us and the African apes from the Asian great ape, the orangutan. How do the monkeys stack up?  All of the great apes and humans differ from rhesus monkeys, for example, by about 7% in their DNA.


Geneticists have come up with a variety of ways of calculating the percentages, which give different impressions about how similar chimpanzees and humans are. The 1.2% chimp-human distinction, for example, involves a measurement of only substitutions in the base building blocks of those genes that chimpanzees and humans share. A comparison of the entire genome, however, indicates that segments of DNA have also been deleted, duplicated over and over, or inserted from one part of the genome into another. When these differences are counted, there is an additional 4 to 5% distinction between the human and chimpanzee genomes.


No matter how the calculation is done, the big point still holds: humans, chimpanzees, and bonobos are more closely related to one another than either is to gorillas or any other primate. From the perspective of this powerful test of biological kinship, humans are not only related to the great apes – we are one. The DNA evidence leaves us with one of the greatest surprises in biology: the wall between human, on the one hand, and ape or animal, on the other, has been breached. The human evolutionary tree is embedded within the great apes.


The strong similarities between humans and the African great apes led Charles Darwin in 1871 to predict that Africa was the likely place where the human lineage branched off from other animals – that is, the place where the common ancestor of chimpanzees, humans, and gorillas once lived. The DNA evidence shows an amazing confirmation of this daring prediction. The African great apes, including humans, have a closer kinship bond with one another than the African apes have with orangutans or other primates. Hardly ever has a scientific prediction so bold, so ‘out there’ for its time, been upheld as the one made in 1871 – that human evolution began in Africa.


The DNA evidence informs this conclusion, and the fossils do, too. Even though Europe and Asia were scoured for early human fossils long before Africa was even thought of, ongoing fossil discoveries confirm that the first 4 million years or so of human evolutionary history took place exclusively on the African continent. It is there that the search continues for fossils at or near the branching point of the chimpanzee and human lineages from our last common ancestor.
_


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 27, 2017)

hadit said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I fixed it: the more we learn, the more we support evolution.  The Bible supports evolution.
> ...



Of course it disagrees on some very important points.

1) LIght on earth existing before the Sun
2) Plants came into being the same day as the oceans.
3) That plants existed before the Sun.

I do not understand why people of faith feel a need for science to validate your faith.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 28, 2017)

miketx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


What? Another evidence of vast ignorance from the epitome of ignorance. Native silver and copper have been known for a long time.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 28, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Salvation from what, silly ass?


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 28, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


What the fuck are you talking about? The fact that we did not understand the full functions of DNA in our code? Well yes, that is true. And then, with further investigation, we have began to learn more. And the more we learn, the more we see the timeline of our evolution and that of other life.

I think that what you are trying to say is that one mistake in science invalidates all other science. And that, of course, is just about as stupid as it gets. You are another willfully ignorant loud mouth, spewing and demonstrating your ignorance for all the see. In the meantime, the scientists continue to investigate and learn.


----------



## miketx (Apr 28, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


There was no such thing.


----------



## miketx (Apr 28, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Massive demented 60 IQ libstain-ism.


----------



## sealybobo (May 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> 
> But now we know that everything within DNA has a purpose.
> 
> ...



How does this disprove evolution in any way?


----------



## westwall (May 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> 
> But now we know that everything within DNA has a purpose.
> 
> ...










Actually it is the opposite.  The more we learn the more evidence of evolution there is.  Garbage DNA is actually quite compelling evidence FOR evolution.  If it was a Creator, why have garbage in the DNA?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 4, 2017)

westwall said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> ...


You misread the article.  What was believed to be garbage DNA is actually now known to be specific required information.


----------



## Syriusly (May 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Can't refute something that doesn't exist.

Junk DNA is not an argument for evolution.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 4, 2017)

The more we learn the less room there is for GOD.

We have no evidence for god but mountains for evolution....Funny how it doesn't matter to the op.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 4, 2017)

Matthew said:


> The more we learn the less room there is for GOD.
> 
> We have no evidence for god but mountains for evolution....Funny how it doesn't matter to the op.


Mountains? Give us one mole hill of concrete evidence.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 4, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Bingo Old rocks...Science has to be perfect while his belief doesn't need to have one tiny bit of proof to _satisfy_ his mindset. How the hell can you convince someone that they're wrong with such a rigid mindset?

Where is the evidence in the bible of this god? You're pulling the debate into the roam of science so you need to provide the evidence to stand toe to toe with evolution.


----------



## Syriusly (May 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The more we learn the less room there is for GOD.
> ...



We have no evidence that supports the theory of fairies in the sky.

We do have actual evidence that supports the theory of evolution.

So of course you reject the evidence and embrace what there is no evidence of.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 4, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


I can understand why you can't address the OP.  The more we learn.........


----------



## Syriusly (May 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I addressed the OP- and you carefully ignored my post.

The more we learn, the more we know you can't handle the truth.


----------



## Syriusly (May 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> 
> But now we know that everything within DNA has a purpose.
> 
> ...


Just to remind you of my post responding to your specious OP

Since that was never a part of the evolution argument- there really isn't anything to lose, other than to watch you fairytalists flail around and deny science.

Genetics | The Smithsonian Institution's Human Origins Program
_DNA is thus especially important in the study of evolution. The amount of difference in DNA is a test of the difference between one species and another – and thus how closely or distantly related they are.


While the genetic difference between individual humans today is minuscule – about 0.1%, on average – study of the same aspects of the chimpanzee genome indicates a difference of about 1.2%. The bonobo (Pan paniscus), which is the close cousin of chimpanzees (Pan troglodytes), differs from humans to the same degree. The DNA difference with gorillas, another of the African apes, is about 1.6%. Most importantly, chimpanzees, bonobos, and humans all show this same amount of difference from gorillas. A difference of 3.1% distinguishes us and the African apes from the Asian great ape, the orangutan. How do the monkeys stack up? All of the great apes and humans differ from rhesus monkeys, for example, by about 7% in their DNA.


Geneticists have come up with a variety of ways of calculating the percentages, which give different impressions about how similar chimpanzees and humans are. The 1.2% chimp-human distinction, for example, involves a measurement of only substitutions in the base building blocks of those genes that chimpanzees and humans share. A comparison of the entire genome, however, indicates that segments of DNA have also been deleted, duplicated over and over, or inserted from one part of the genome into another. When these differences are counted, there is an additional 4 to 5% distinction between the human and chimpanzee genomes.


No matter how the calculation is done, the big point still holds: humans, chimpanzees, and bonobos are more closely related to one another than either is to gorillas or any other primate. From the perspective of this powerful test of biological kinship, humans are not only related to the great apes – we are one. The DNA evidence leaves us with one of the greatest surprises in biology: the wall between human, on the one hand, and ape or animal, on the other, has been breached. The human evolutionary tree is embedded within the great apes.


The strong similarities between humans and the African great apes led Charles Darwin in 1871 to predict that Africa was the likely place where the human lineage branched off from other animals – that is, the place where the common ancestor of chimpanzees, humans, and gorillas once lived. The DNA evidence shows an amazing confirmation of this daring prediction. The African great apes, including humans, have a closer kinship bond with one another than the African apes have with orangutans or other primates. Hardly ever has a scientific prediction so bold, so ‘out there’ for its time, been upheld as the one made in 1871 – that human evolution began in Africa.


The DNA evidence informs this conclusion, and the fossils do, too. Even though Europe and Asia were scoured for early human fossils long before Africa was even thought of, ongoing fossil discoveries confirm that the first 4 million years or so of human evolutionary history took place exclusively on the African continent. It is there that the search continues for fossils at or near the branching point of the chimpanzee and human lineages from our last common ancestor._


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 4, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Your opinions versus science. 
Guess who wins.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 4, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> ...


Francis S. Collins, M.D., Ph.D., is the director of the Human Genome Project. His most recent book is "The Language of God: A Scientist Presents Evidence for Belief."

*ROCKVILLE, Maryland* (CNN) -- I am a scientist and a believer, and I find no conflict between those world views.

As the director of the Human Genome Project, I have led a consortium of scientists to read out the 3.1 billion letters of the human genome, our own DNA instruction book. As a believer, I see DNA, the information molecule of all living things, as God's language, and the elegance and complexity of our own bodies and the rest of nature as a reflection of God's plan.

I did not always embrace these perspectives. As a graduate student in physical chemistry in the 1970s, I was an atheist, finding no reason to postulate the existence of any truths outside of mathematics, physics and chemistry. But then I went to medical school, and encountered life and death issues at the bedsides of my patients. Challenged by one of those patients, who asked "What do you believe, doctor?", I began searching for answers.

I had to admit that the science I loved so much was powerless to answer questions such as "What is the meaning of life?" "Why am I here?" "Why does mathematics work, anyway?" "If the universe had a beginning, who created it?" "Why are the physical constants in the universe so finely tuned to allow the possibility of complex life forms?" "Why do humans have a moral sense?" "What happens after we die?" (Watch Francis Collins discuss how he came to believe in God 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I had always assumed that faith was based on purely emotional and irrational arguments, and was astounded to discover, initially in the writings of the Oxford scholar C.S. Lewis and subsequently from many other sources, that one could build a very strong case for the plausibility of the existence of God on purely rational grounds. My earlier atheist's assertion that "I know there is no God" emerged as the least defensible. As the British writer G.K. Chesterton famously remarked, "Atheism is the most daring of all dogmas, for it is the assertion of a universal negative."

But reason alone cannot prove the existence of God. Faith is reason plus revelation, and the revelation part requires one to think with the spirit as well as with the mind. You have to hear the music, not just read the notes on the page. Ultimately, a leap of faith is required.

For me, that leap came in my 27th year, after a search to learn more about God's character led me to the person of Jesus Christ. Here was a person with remarkably strong historical evidence of his life, who made astounding statements about loving your neighbor, and whose claims about being God's son seemed to demand a decision about whether he was deluded or the real thing. After resisting for nearly two years, I found it impossible to go on living in such a state of uncertainty, and I became a follower of Jesus.

So, some have asked, doesn't your brain explode? Can you both pursue an understanding of how life works using the tools of genetics and molecular biology, and worship a creator God? Aren't evolution and faith in God incompatible? Can a scientist believe in miracles like the resurrection?

Actually, I find no conflict here, and neither apparently do the 40 percent of working scientists who claim to be believers. Yes, evolution by descent from a common ancestor is clearly true. If there was any lingering doubt about the evidence from the fossil record, the study of DNA provides the strongest possible proof of our relatedness to all other living things.

But why couldn't this be God's plan for creation? True, this is incompatible with an ultra-literal interpretation of Genesis, but long before Darwin, there were many thoughtful interpreters like St. Augustine, who found it impossible to be exactly sure what the meaning of that amazing creation story was supposed to be. So attaching oneself to such literal interpretations in the face of compelling scientific evidence pointing to the ancient age of Earth and the relatedness of living things by evolution seems neither wise nor necessary for the believer.

I have found there is a wonderful harmony in the complementary truths of science and faith. The God of the Bible is also the God of the genome. God can be found in the cathedral or in the laboratory. By investigating God's majestic and awesome creation, science can actually be a means of worship.

Collins: Why this scientist believes in God - CNN.com


----------



## Syriusly (May 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



My opinion matches the science- science and I are both winners


Genetics | The Smithsonian Institution's Human Origins Program
_DNA is thus especially important in the study of evolution. The amount of difference in DNA is a test of the difference between one species and another – and thus how closely or distantly related they are.


While the genetic difference between individual humans today is minuscule – about 0.1%, on average – study of the same aspects of the chimpanzee genome indicates a difference of about 1.2%. The bonobo (Pan paniscus), which is the close cousin of chimpanzees (Pan troglodytes), differs from humans to the same degree. The DNA difference with gorillas, another of the African apes, is about 1.6%. Most importantly, chimpanzees, bonobos, and humans all show this same amount of difference from gorillas. A difference of 3.1% distinguishes us and the African apes from the Asian great ape, the orangutan. How do the monkeys stack up? All of the great apes and humans differ from rhesus monkeys, for example, by about 7% in their DNA.


Geneticists have come up with a variety of ways of calculating the percentages, which give different impressions about how similar chimpanzees and humans are. The 1.2% chimp-human distinction, for example, involves a measurement of only substitutions in the base building blocks of those genes that chimpanzees and humans share. A comparison of the entire genome, however, indicates that segments of DNA have also been deleted, duplicated over and over, or inserted from one part of the genome into another. When these differences are counted, there is an additional 4 to 5% distinction between the human and chimpanzee genomes.


No matter how the calculation is done, the big point still holds: humans, chimpanzees, and bonobos are more closely related to one another than either is to gorillas or any other primate. From the perspective of this powerful test of biological kinship, humans are not only related to the great apes – we are one. The DNA evidence leaves us with one of the greatest surprises in biology: the wall between human, on the one hand, and ape or animal, on the other, has been breached. The human evolutionary tree is embedded within the great apes.


The strong similarities between humans and the African great apes led Charles Darwin in 1871 to predict that Africa was the likely place where the human lineage branched off from other animals – that is, the place where the common ancestor of chimpanzees, humans, and gorillas once lived. The DNA evidence shows an amazing confirmation of this daring prediction. The African great apes, including humans, have a closer kinship bond with one another than the African apes have with orangutans or other primates. Hardly ever has a scientific prediction so bold, so ‘out there’ for its time, been upheld as the one made in 1871 – that human evolution began in Africa.


The DNA evidence informs this conclusion, and the fossils do, too. Even though Europe and Asia were scoured for early human fossils long before Africa was even thought of, ongoing fossil discoveries confirm that the first 4 million years or so of human evolutionary history took place exclusively on the African continent. It is there that the search continues for fossils at or near the branching point of the chimpanzee and human lineages from our last common ancestor._


Genetics | The Smithsonian Institution's Human Origins Program
_DNA is thus especially important in the study of evolution. The amount of difference in DNA is a test of the difference between one species and another – and thus how closely or distantly related they are.


While the genetic difference between individual humans today is minuscule – about 0.1%, on average – study of the same aspects of the chimpanzee genome indicates a difference of about 1.2%. The bonobo (Pan paniscus), which is the close cousin of chimpanzees (Pan troglodytes), differs from humans to the same degree. The DNA difference with gorillas, another of the African apes, is about 1.6%. Most importantly, chimpanzees, bonobos, and humans all show this same amount of difference from gorillas. A difference of 3.1% distinguishes us and the African apes from the Asian great ape, the orangutan. How do the monkeys stack up? All of the great apes and humans differ from rhesus monkeys, for example, by about 7% in their DNA.


Geneticists have come up with a variety of ways of calculating the percentages, which give different impressions about how similar chimpanzees and humans are. The 1.2% chimp-human distinction, for example, involves a measurement of only substitutions in the base building blocks of those genes that chimpanzees and humans share. A comparison of the entire genome, however, indicates that segments of DNA have also been deleted, duplicated over and over, or inserted from one part of the genome into another. When these differences are counted, there is an additional 4 to 5% distinction between the human and chimpanzee genomes.


No matter how the calculation is done, the big point still holds: humans, chimpanzees, and bonobos are more closely related to one another than either is to gorillas or any other primate. From the perspective of this powerful test of biological kinship, humans are not only related to the great apes – we are one. The DNA evidence leaves us with one of the greatest surprises in biology: the wall between human, on the one hand, and ape or animal, on the other, has been breached. The human evolutionary tree is embedded within the great apes.


The strong similarities between humans and the African great apes led Charles Darwin in 1871 to predict that Africa was the likely place where the human lineage branched off from other animals – that is, the place where the common ancestor of chimpanzees, humans, and gorillas once lived. The DNA evidence shows an amazing confirmation of this daring prediction. The African great apes, including humans, have a closer kinship bond with one another than the African apes have with orangutans or other primates. Hardly ever has a scientific prediction so bold, so ‘out there’ for its time, been upheld as the one made in 1871 – that human evolution began in Africa.


The DNA evidence informs this conclusion, and the fossils do, too. Even though Europe and Asia were scoured for early human fossils long before Africa was even thought of, ongoing fossil discoveries confirm that the first 4 million years or so of human evolutionary history took place exclusively on the African continent. It is there that the search continues for fossils at or near the branching point of the chimpanzee and human lineages from our last common ancestor._


----------



## Syriusly (May 4, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Thanks for posting another view supporting the theory of evolution:

Quoting your article:
_Yes, evolution by descent from a common ancestor is clearly true. If there was any lingering doubt about the evidence from the fossil record, the study of DNA provides the strongest possible proof of our relatedness to all other living things.
_
Collins directly contradicts everything you have said in this thread- and all of your threads denying evolution.


----------



## sealybobo (May 6, 2017)

Matthew said:


> The more we learn the less room there is for GOD.
> 
> We have no evidence for god but mountains for evolution....Funny how it doesn't matter to the op.


I'm amazed by this thread title. The more we learn the less room there is for evolution? How?


----------



## sealybobo (May 6, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> 
> But now we know that everything within DNA has a purpose.
> 
> ...


How does this fact debunk evolution one bit?


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 6, 2017)

Evolution is without a doubt the better supported "theory" even through it isn't quite clear cut as Darwin once thought.

You are really serious about placing your "belief" above evolution? lol


----------



## sealybobo (May 6, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Evolution is without a doubt the better supported "theory" even through it isn't quite clear cut as Darwin once thought.
> 
> You are really serious about placing your "belief" above evolution? lol



Today on NPR a Jewish guy was explaining what it's like being raised Orthodox Jew and how he broke away. His family and rabbi had him scared god would kill him for things like eating non koshure food.

Any christian can laugh at this but don't they realize this silly old religion is where their spin-off came from? If the Jewish religion is a silly ancient man made religion then so is Christianity.

I wonder what we are evolving into. I know we're losing our baby toes. Getting taller smarter. Maybe one day we will be humaines.


----------



## sealybobo (May 6, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Evolution is without a doubt the better supported "theory" even through it isn't quite clear cut as Darwin once thought.
> 
> You are really serious about placing your "belief" above evolution? lol


Let's be real clear here this thread title is very misleading. The findings didn't debunk evolution. I challenge the OP to explain how what we just learned debunks the fact that life started in the water, crawled out of the water and eventually turned into all the diverse life we see on the planet including us. We are just another animal on planet earth. Top of the food chain.

And how do the findings prove a god poofed fully grown animals into existence? Is that the opposing view to evolution? Anyone who doesn't believe in evolution believes in fairytales


----------



## SixFoot (May 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> 
> But now we know that everything within DNA has a purpose.
> 
> ...




Still no empirical evidence of any species turning into another species, either.


----------



## SixFoot (May 7, 2017)

hadit said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I fixed it: the more we learn, the more we support evolution.  The Bible supports evolution.
> ...



In the beginning, God said_, "The four dimensional divergence of an antisymmetric second rank tensor equals zero!"

... *and there was light.*_


----------



## PredFan (May 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> 
> But now we know that everything within DNA has a purpose.
> 
> ...



There is nothing there at all that denies or disproves evolution in any way nor supports creationism.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> 
> But now we know that everything within DNA has a purpose.
> 
> ...


Consider that each one of us is different in same manner.  Like the theory that babys have no recall from the agees 0 to 3....This is no right.  I have recall from the age of 8 months...who else has this abiity.  The JOKE is "Why do you have such a bad attitude?  The guy says "Well what else do you expect when a guy in a mask grabs you put you upside down and beats the hell out of you"


----------



## sealybobo (May 7, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> ...


Well it's already happened millions of years ago. The atmosphere was different back then. More carbon dioxide or monoxide. Point is science has an answer for that.

What about a duck billed web feet platipus? Seems stuck in the middle, no?

And OK, how about this? They found a new bacteria at the bottom of the Dead Sea. Maybe there was a mammal bacteria, bird, reptile, amphibians. Maybe they were all started separately. Still they all crawled out of the water and became what they are today.

If not, how did the first giraffe get here? Were they babies to start off? How did they get here?


----------



## SixFoot (May 7, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I've never doubted the possibility. It seems logical that different sites containing the same organic materials could produce chains of information with similarities between the different offshoots.

We can observe a Finch evolve into a different kind of Finch, but we will never see one evolve into a turtle. Until a species becomes one not of its own kind, the answers we have come up with are lacking at best in my book.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 7, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


I have the idea that there is a sub dna that has not gotten the attention yet but give it time I bet someone will come up with something.  We adapt quickly.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 7, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> I fixed it: the more we learn, the more we support evolution.  The Bible supports evolution.



which Bible, Jake?


----------



## sealybobo (May 7, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


You'll never see it. So as far as that goes the right answer might be we don't know. But I'm pretty sure science has a pretty thorough explanation for you if you look hard enough.

And again, the process may have already occurred. So don't wait for it to happen again. Or it takes 1 million years. Stay tuned.


----------



## sealybobo (May 7, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


I did a quick search for how all living things are related and there is just so much evidence against you're and Ben Carson's position. It's amazing he passed doctor school


----------



## sealybobo (May 7, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I fixed it: the more we learn, the more we support evolution.  The Bible supports evolution.
> ...


Catholics seem coshure with evolution


----------



## sealybobo (May 7, 2017)

Dan Stubb said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


We need to keep producing babies in outer space until they can finally breath outer space.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 7, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


really? based on which Bible passage?


----------



## SixFoot (May 7, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Who the heck is Ben Carson?


----------



## sealybobo (May 7, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


I don't know I just know Catholics are cool with evolution and science. At least the moderate ones. Why are you Catholic? What does the Bible say?


----------



## Vastator (May 7, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Sure you can. Evolutionary theory isn't predicated on, or beholden to, the idea that junk DNA exists. What a bizarre, and pointless straw man you've crafted...


----------



## sealybobo (May 7, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Black guy who ran for GOP. I googled the question about one species turning into another and he said that nonsense. There's so much evidence we are related.

And again it doesn't matter because you must believe all life on land originally lived in the water. If not explain to me how the first land animals got started.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 7, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I grew up Roman Catholic. Did you mean changing water into wine is evidence of evolution


----------



## Nosmo King (May 7, 2017)

Let's see...

When seeking answers on the origin of mankind we can either believe in the musings of a Bronze Age philosopher who could not conceive of a AA battery, cotton candy or the Mississippi River valley or, 21st century science.

I'll take science.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 7, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Of course we almost  have the same DNA as a banana, but are  you a  banana?

Edit 60%


----------



## sealybobo (May 7, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


That's what I'm saying. He acts like the point he made debunks evolution and it really doesn't. 

And why aren't they this critical about their creation story? It's impossible scientifically but that doesn't bother them


----------



## SixFoot (May 7, 2017)

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



I'm bananas.


----------



## sealybobo (May 7, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


How do Catholics think land animals got here?


----------



## sealybobo (May 7, 2017)

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


If you go back far enough they think all life is related. Common ancestor. How do you think the first banana tree got here?


----------



## SixFoot (May 7, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Oh, that guy. lol I've been unplugged for a while.

Anyway, none of that matters to me if we can't pinpoint the actual origin of anything. It's all to be taken with a healthy dose of objective skepticism and a desire to continue learning, even after I think I've found the "correct" answer. That's the point of science if you ask me.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 8, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You never read Genesis?


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Yes. Do you believe that? Come on, say it out loud. Explain your very unscientific belief


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


It might help you realize how ridiculous your belief is if you say it out loud. Don't just say genius. Tell me how you actually believe God put adult animals on earth with the wave of his hand.

It's impossible for you not to realize how idiotic your belief is. 

And what about all the animals that went extinct?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 8, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Do you believe Genesis is to be understood literally.  IOW, did all of those events literally happen?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 8, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Genesis is an allegory, it's a coded message. Of course the events happened literally


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


I'm confused.  You mean DIDN'T happen literally, right?  

If it's an allegory then it didn't really happen:  a story, poem, or picture that can be interpreted to reveal a hidden meaning, typically a moral or political one.  So these are stories with messages behind them.

Those ancient men couldn't have imagined evolution.  They couldn't understand where we came from and how we got here.  Best they could come up with was the Genesis story.  Only one problem with it.  In order to believe it you have to believe God poofed adult animals into existence.  That's not science that ignorant fairy tales.  

Imagine fully grown adults believing that a god poofed the deer, giraffe, dinosaurs, coo coo birds, wooly mammouth, birds, frogs, snakes, monkey, beatles, ants, mosquitos, trilobites, duck billed platipus.  He poofed all of them into existence one day.  They weren't raised by parents.  They just arrived suddenly as full grown zebra, turtles, cats, moose, bear, tigers, seals.  Magically.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 8, 2017)

CrusaderFrank, unsurprisingly, considering his situation, is confused.


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


If you are raised by people who tell you this story as a fact, yes you will believe that

Then God commanded, “Let the water be filled with many kinds of living beings, and let the air be filled with birds.”  So God created the great sea monsters, all kinds of creatures that live in the water, and all kinds of birds. And God was pleased with what he saw. He blessed them all and told the creatures that live in the water to reproduce and to fill the sea, and he told the birds to increase in number.  then God commanded, “Let the earth produce all kinds of animal life: domestic and wild, large and small”—and it was done.

Why can theists believe this but not that reptiles and humans have a common ancestor?  


Then God said, “And now we will make human beings; they will be like us and resemble us. They will have power over the fish, the birds, and all animals, domestic and wild, large and small.” 27 D)" data-cr="#cen-GNT-26D" style="box-sizing: border-box; font-size: 0.625em; line-height: 22px; position: relative; vertical-align: top; top: 0px;">So God created human beings, making them to be like himself. He created them male and female, 28 blessed them, and said, “Have many children, so that your descendants will live all over the earth and bring it under their control. I am putting you in charge of the fish, the birds, and all the wild animals. 29 I have provided all kinds of grain and all kinds of fruit for you to eat; 30 but for all the wild animals and for all the birds I have provided grass and leafy plants for food”—and it was done. 31 God looked at everything he had made, and he was very pleased. Evening passed and morning came—that was the sixth day.


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank, unsurprisingly, considering his situation, is confused.


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



cog·ni·tive dis·so·nance
_noun_
PSYCHOLOGY

the state of having inconsistent thoughts, beliefs, or attitudes.


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank, unsurprisingly, considering his situation, is confused.


Do you see now why it is so easy to fool republicans with fake news?  If they believe an imaginary man, with absolutely no evidence, POOFED living things onto this earth, then they can be convinced that Republicans care about the middle class. 

Wisconsin-based atheist group sues President Trump over church order

Donald Trump’s order aimed at easing an IRS rule limiting religious organizations’ political activity.

Unholy alliance.


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Why is that?  I am not familiar with that argument either way.


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


_Where is the evidence in the bible of this god?_
The burning bush.
The 10 commandments
Job's woes
The parting of the Red Sea
Those are evidence to those who believe


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank, unsurprisingly, considering his situation, is confused.
> ...


The televangelists will go wild with this 'easement' of the rules.  I'm not sure our town's minister will talk about politics, anyway.  He never talks about anything irl, always scripture.


----------



## Vastator (May 8, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank, unsurprisingly, considering his situation, is confused.
> ...


You're fooling yourself, if you've convinced yourself that all repulicans believe in an imaginary sky daddy...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Many liberals are theists.


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Our Greek Orthodox Church used to not but now our priest does talk anti gays and muslims. They are part of the controlling us sheep flock baaah


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Not all but a huge chunk.

You guys con people with god, gays, guns and racism. Gods just one wedge issue


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


But then murder babies?


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


The conversation really is over the moment they admit they believe the story in Genesis. 

And the evidence they have is their cults holy book. It tells stories and if we don't believe the impossible we burn in hell


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

Vastator said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Your comment also proves Republicans don't listen. They hear what they want to hear


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 8, 2017)

So no evolution, how old is the earth?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 8, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The conversation continues, because Christian belief of Genesis ranges from literalism to allegorical guidance.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 8, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


sealy, you are being as silly as those you oppose.  Not all GOP are theists, many are quite good at constructive evaluation and critical thinking.


----------



## peaceful warrior (May 8, 2017)

The thing is no one really knows how everything came into being, yes there's  the widely accepted theory of evolution and the big bang theory. But still nobody cab step forward and say with absolute certainty that they can explain how  life originated on the planet and if the one and only BB really took place bilions of years ago and  brough about life in the universe or  was it just one of many randomly occuring cosmic events of little significance

We may as well have come from other planet that lay beyond our own galaxy, who knows? We probably live in the super giant multiverse but unfortunately can only see 13,7 billion years back in the past while the truth can only be found behind this time barrier. So it's no wonder that human kind is basically split up into two groups: believers in a benevolent being with superpowers and the rest of the world population who understand how insignificant and ignorant they are, but are still against all odds willing to seek the truth even though they know that it may be never discovered, no matter how hard the brightest minds of our civilization try.

 The two warring camps  know very little  about the true origins of the universe and tend to desperately cling on to a well defined set of beliefs depending on who they are: scientifically literate folks or god fearing people. In the light of the abysmal ignorance of our race neither do I support god believers nor slavishly succumb to the speculations of scientists. I'd rather learn smth from both of the groups and make my own conclusions.  

With love from  Russia


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



This is the second person to feel the need to tell me that not ALL GOP are theists.  Thanks guys.  I already knew that.   In fact you are commenting to my comment that I didn't make that comment.  

Did I suggest all theists are Republicans or visa versa?  I don't think so.  Read what I said again and then tell me if I said that all theists are Republicans or visa versa.  I did not.  But we all know the kind of theists the Republicans pray on.  Let me give you a hint they aren't muslims, even though they too are theists.  

The kinds of theists republicans cater to are the kind in the bible belt.  People who think all non christians are going to hell.  Gays are going to hell, muslims are going to hell.  They are the kind that may or may not be ok with Jews and Mormons.


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

peaceful warrior said:


> The thing is no one really knows how everything came into being, yes there's  the widely accepted theory of evolution and the big bang theory. But still nobody cab step forward and say with absolute certainty that they can explain how  life originated on the planet and if the one and only BB really took place bilions of years ago and  brough about life in the universe or  was it just one of many randomly occuring cosmic events of little significance
> 
> We may as well have come from other planet that lay beyond our own galaxy, who knows? We probably live in the super giant multiverse but unfortunately can only see 13,7 billion years back in the past while the truth can only be found behind this time barrier. So it's no wonder that human kind is basically split up into two groups: believers in a benevolent being with superpowers and the rest of the world population who understand how insignificant and ignorant they are, but are still against all odds willing to seek the truth even though they know that it may be never discovered, no matter how hard the brightest minds of our civilization try.
> 
> The two warring camps  know very little  about the true origins of the universe and tend to desperately cling on to a well defined set of beliefs depending on who they are: scientifically literate folks or god fearing people. In the light of the abysmal ignorance of our race neither do I support god believers nor slavishly succumb to the speculations of scientists. I'd rather learn smth from both of the groups and make my own conclusions.



So basically you agree with us atheists.  Thank you for admitting it when you agree with us that no one really knows.

Because the Genesis story claims it does know.  You said "no one can step forward and say with absolute certainty that they can explain how  life originated on the planet"  That is true.  As an agnostic atheist I agree 100%


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



I think that's what cognitive dissonance is all about.  In other words they know people can't walk on water, virgins can't give births, noah's story doesn't make sense, etc. but they don't question all the details.  They just put aside those doubts and believe because of wishful thinking and/or being afraid they'll burn in hell for questioning.  So they don't dare give it much thought because if they did they would realize how silly it is.  This is the majority of theists.  Wishful thinkers and brainwashed from birth too.  

That doesn't stop them from being intelligent when it comes to other things like engineering or math or science.  Lots of religious scientists.  Scientists want to go to heaven too.  They hope gramma is in a better place too.  They can be superstitious too.  Cognitive Dissonance.  

Why are you defending GOP all of the sudden?


----------



## peaceful warrior (May 8, 2017)

Yes, sealybobo, to be completely honest with you, i'm leaning more toward people who want to get to the bottom of things rather than throw up hands in the air, saying "God created us, we have all the answers we do not need to ask questions anymore"  I love science ,my hero is Neil Tyson, passionate  educator (I guees, you know him) However, I realise thar scientists do not have all the answers and have barely scratched the surface so I don't want to take sides. There's a thing or two that religion can teach a person especially when they  feel lost. Besides, a lot of humans need to have someone up in the sky watching over them. If you take that away from them, they lose any hope for a brighter future.

Science is in a way also a form of religion, the only difference is facts are your GOD


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 8, 2017)

sealbobo finally confirms that he "already knew that" not all GOP are theists.

He makes a silly comment with "we all know the kind of theists the Republicans pray on."

sealy is concerned others think he may be going to hell.

Why is any of that important, sealy?


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

peaceful warrior said:


> Yes, sealybobo, to be completely honest with you, i'm leaning more toward people who want to get to the bottom of things rather than throw up hands in the air, saying "God created us, we have all the answers we do not need to ask questions anymore"  I love science ,my hero is Neil Tyson, passionate  educator (I guees, you know him) However, I realise thar scientists do not have all the answers and have barely scratched the surface so I don't want to take sides. There's a thing or two that religion can teach a person especially when they  feel lost. Besides, a lot of humans need to have someone up in the sky watching over them. If you take that away from them, they lose any hope for a brighter future.
> 
> Science is in a way also a form of religion, the only difference is facts are your GOD



I disagree that people need religion.  Some need "something" and they find it in Religion and yes it does make a lot of people happy but I don't think this ignorance is good for people or is it necessary.  I think without it people would be just fine.  Maybe even better.  Maybe they wouldn't need religion if they weren't brainwashed from birth.  Most of us secular agnostic atheists don't feel guilty about sin after all we are only human.  

I wouldn't rip it away from people who have it and want it but I don't think people need it and I don't think it should be a requirement for running for president.  

By the way, the point you made is number 5 at my favorite site Why there is no god

*People need to believe in god / Without god people will do bad things.*
Argument from adverse consequences .

Just because something is perceived as having good consequences if it is true, does not actually make it true.

The fact that religiously free societies with a proportionally large number of atheists are generally more peaceful  than otherwise is evidence this perception is incorrect.

_“With or without religion, you would have good people doing good things and evil people doing evil things. But for good people to do evil things, that takes religion.”_ – Steven Weinberg







Why there is no god


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> sealbobo finally confirms that he "already knew that" not all GOP are theists.
> 
> He makes a silly comment with "we all know the kind of theists the Republicans pray on."
> 
> ...



I'm not following you whatsoever Jake.  Why all of the sudden are you defending Republicans.  Let me guess you believe in god too? 

We do all know the kind of theists Republicans pray on.  Do you think gays are evil and going to hell?  Then you are not the kind of theist that Republicans pray on.  Do you worry about transgenders going into the girls bathroom?  Then you are not the kind.  Are you worried about abortion being murder?  Then you are not the type.

What is your problem today Jake?  Did I hurt your theistic feelings?  Are you finding yourself agreeing with conservatives today?  Are you experiencing cognitive dissonance?


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

peaceful warrior said:


> Yes, sealybobo, to be completely honest with you, i'm leaning more toward people who want to get to the bottom of things rather than throw up hands in the air, saying "God created us, we have all the answers we do not need to ask questions anymore"  I love science ,my hero is Neil Tyson, passionate  educator (I guees, you know him) However, I realise thar scientists do not have all the answers and have barely scratched the surface so I don't want to take sides. There's a thing or two that religion can teach a person especially when they  feel lost. Besides, a lot of humans need to have someone up in the sky watching over them. If you take that away from them, they lose any hope for a brighter future.
> 
> Science is in a way also a form of religion, the only difference is facts are your GOD



Imagine someone in another country approaches you and tells you that god visited his ancestors and told them things that would get you into heaven.  All you had to do is worship this thing, believe in this thing, and you would go to heaven.  Disbelieve and you'll go to hell.  But their story is unbelievable.   So for me, no amount of guilt and no promise is going to get me to believe something that isn't believable.  A god would not make this the test.  A cult would though.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 8, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > sealbobo finally confirms that he "already knew that" not all GOP are theists.
> ...


Yeah, you follow me completely, sealy.  I don't care if you are an atheist.  That does not affect me.  Your concern about theists is stupid and anti-American.  You have a right to believe or not, to follow your confirmation bias just the same as any believer.  End of story.


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Did I say differently?  I don't care if someone is a theists either, other than I mind the stupidity that USUALLY comes with it.  For example people who vote for Trump because Republicans are the religious party.  I mind that stupidity.  But do I defend people's right to be that kind of stupid?  Absolutely.  Please also defend my right to free speech when I call that stupidity out.

I know there are lots of good theists out there.  You and my brother being two of them.  He understands abortion is necessary and he doesn't think non christians are going to hell.  I think they call your form of Christianity benign.  


gentle; kindly.
"her face was calm and benign"
synonyms: kindly, kind, warmhearted, good-natured, friendly, warm, affectionate, agreeable, genial, congenial, cordial, approachable, tenderhearted, gentle, sympathetic, compassionate, caring, well disposed, benevolent
"a benign grandfatherly role"


*2*.
MEDICINE
(of a disease) not harmful in effect: in particular, (of a tumor) not malignant.
synonyms: harmless, nonmalignant, noncancerous; 
benignant
"a benign tumor"


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 8, 2017)

Thank you.  And there atheists benign and evil.  I will always defend your right to free speech, and I will compliment (as I do) when I agree or not (as I do) when I don't.


----------



## peaceful warrior (May 8, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> I disagree that people need religion. Some need "something" and they find it in Religion and yes it does make a lot of people happy but I don't think this ignorance is good for people or is it necessary. I think without it people would be just fine. Maybe even better. Maybe they wouldn't need religion if they weren't brainwashed from birth. Most of us secular agnostic atheists don't feel guilty about sin after all we are only human.



All I wanted to say is this. We are all ignorant including THE BRIGHTEST scientists. But what is worse, we define ignorance levels using our own limited understanding of cosmos.

We have no legitimate frame of reference. We just know that we know nothing or very very little, we cannot even compare the value of OUR scientific discoveries with that of , let's say, an alien life form that is millions of years ahead of us in terms of its techology, science, medicine.

 Probably they do exist, but they have little regard for us ahd have no intention of contacting us becuase our civilization simply isn't intelligent enough to have any meaningful conversations with them, so they have just chosen to ignore us.

Besides, our dna, the dna of the pinnacle of evolution, is almost identical to that of the shimp. Just a little bit more than 1 percent difference in our respective genomes is what makes us human and not-so-bright shimps and is behind all our achievements .

Whould you really want to talk with someone who cannot possibly understand a word you say? I don't.

So no one knows if God exists or not. You may say that god believers have to prove the existence of the almighty being. But why? They do believe and that's enough for them. If you want to prove that they are mistaken, the burden of proof lies on you, not on them AND VICE VERSA.

 But as of now, scientists cannot really debunk "God created us all" theory, they do not have enough data, for crying out loud, they do not even know for sure if their most prominent theories are 100% correct. They have just ONE  planet,  ONE carbon- based life form, one widely-accepted theory explaining the existence of life on Earth and they still have not found other more scientifically superior space race out there that might advise them on how to solve our current zero type civilization problems.

In other words, you put too much stock into what the ignorant scientisis of just one species say and judge the religious views of the same ignorant species by that . Do you really think that if you use this approach the answer to your question can possibly be correct and you are in a position to judge who is truly ignorant and who is not?


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



My concerns about theists are stupid???

Religion Plays Big Role in Bush Presidency

Republicans Use Religion as a Political Tool | HuffPost

Conservatives, Wake Up: The Republican Party Uses Religion To Manipulate You

https://www.usnews.com/news/the-rep...ndidates-count-on-religion-to-convince-voters

Republicans Using Religion, Lies And Scare Tactics To Manipulate Voters

Maybe religion is also making you a little stupid Jake?


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

peaceful warrior said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree that people need religion. Some need "something" and they find it in Religion and yes it does make a lot of people happy but I don't think this ignorance is good for people or is it necessary. I think without it people would be just fine. Maybe even better. Maybe they wouldn't need religion if they weren't brainwashed from birth. Most of us secular agnostic atheists don't feel guilty about sin after all we are only human.
> ...



All I know is I like what I hear with science and I don't like what I hear from religions.  Ever see the Cosmos?  Great series both 1 and 2.  I like admitting we don't know and keep looking for answers.  To most scientists they don't even discuss god because it has nothing to do with anything relevant.  And yes I do understand we know very little.  But what we do know we have found through science and the scientific method.  

The *scientific method* is a body of techniques for investigating phenomena, acquiring new knowledge, or correcting and integrating previous knowledge. To be termed scientific, a method of inquiry is commonly based on empirical or measurable evidence subject to specific principles of reasoning. consisting in systematic observation, measurement, and experiment, and the formulation, testing, and modification of hypotheses". Experiments need to be designed to test hypotheses. The most important part of the scientific method is the experiment.

The scientific method is a continuous process, which usually begins with observations about the natural world. Human beings are naturally inquisitive, so they often come up with questions about things they see or hear and often develop ideas (hypotheses) about why things are the way they are. The best hypotheses lead to predictions that can be tested in various ways, including making further observations about nature. In general, the strongest tests of hypotheses come from carefully controlled and replicated experiments that gather empirical data. Depending on how well the tests match the predictions, the original hypothesis may require refinement, alteration, expansion or even rejection. If a particular hypothesis becomes very well supported a general theory may be developed.


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

And we are in the science and technology forum, so forgive me if I attack the creation story or genesis for having absolutely zero basis in reality.


----------



## sealybobo (May 8, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Thank you.  And there atheists benign and evil.  I will always defend your right to free speech, and I will compliment (as I do) when I agree or not (as I do) when I don't.


Just the fact that these asswipes are denying evolution.  Of course if the same scientist uses the same science to come up with a cure based on DNA, a theist will be glad to take that medicine based on "science"  And if they are given DNA evidence in court they have no problem using it to convict someone of a crime.  They understand and believe science then but when it comes to something that challenges their religions they can't


----------



## PK1 (May 9, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> 
> But now we know that everything within DNA has a purpose.
> 
> ...


*"The More We Learn, the Less Room There is for Evolution"*

Wow, another Scientific ignoramus. You cite an excellent NYT article and you come up with that stupid thread title?
Clearly, your reading comprehension is severely lacking, or you do not understand what science is all about.

Your statement_ "now we know that everything within DNA has a purpose" _is *not accurate*, just like we "know" what dark matter/energy is ... NOT!

BTW, have you figured out what purpose your *nipples* have, and I am referring to male nipples.


----------



## sealybobo (May 9, 2017)

PK1 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> ...


They are an erogenous zone.

I agree with you.  His conclusion is retarded.  Nothing he says debunks evolution.  I think he's a troll using a provocative thread title.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 9, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if it's interesting stuff, or dull stuff?
> ...



Yes, evolution is obviously less plausible than thinking we were created by a magical being nobody has ever seen nor has proof of ever existing


----------



## sealybobo (May 9, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



And I'm sorry but when we ask for evidence and all they can produce is an ancient story book from a religion that was once a cult?  And to say a god would punish anyone who doesn't believe their ancestors and priests?  It's laughable.


----------



## sealybobo (May 9, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> 
> But now we know that everything within DNA has a purpose.
> 
> ...


Our Island Universe

Our Island Universe is a 90 second look at new discoveries in our understanding of what lies beyond the horizon and what it means to us here on earth.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 10, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> ...


And you are completely wrong. Very detailed evolution of horses in the fossils of the John Day formation. You need to learn more about what we have in fossils. Especially those from the Karoo.


----------



## SixFoot (May 10, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


----------



## Old Rocks (May 10, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


There are fossils in the Karoo that clearly show the evolution of the therapsids to mammals. 

http://wiredspace.wits.ac.za/jspui/...1997.V33.GOW.KAROO FOSSILS MAMMAL ORIGINS.pdf


----------



## Old Rocks (May 10, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


Yes, but denying overwhelming evidence is not the point of science. There are all too many fossils where we have found very good transition specimens .  And more being found as we post.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 10, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Full grown adults need to study Kabbalah to understand the story behind the Genesis story. 

Steve Ross created Related, do you think his project was Hudson Yards?


----------



## SixFoot (May 10, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Well, now you're just projecting. lol I've not denied a thing.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 10, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Linking to propaganda proves nothing. I can just as easily link to a report saying the opposite. 

Fact remains, there are many species around today that are just like their ancestors from "millions of years" ago. Evolution of one species into another is a myth.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 10, 2017)

The more we learn the more retarded the Bible, Koran and the Torah sound....

Evolution sound damn near college level next to that caveman shit.  I don't care if it isn't perfect either.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 10, 2017)

Matthew said:


> The more we learn the more retarded the Bible, Koran and the Torah sound....
> 
> Evolution sound damn near college level next to that caveman shit.  I don't care if it isn't perfect either.


Many feel threatened knowing they will be held accountable to a higher authority.


----------



## guno (May 10, 2017)

this evidently was the ops elementary school science text

Landover-Baptizon.com: buying info: Donkeys Can Talk (Creation Science For Teens)


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 10, 2017)

guno said:


> this evidently was the ops elementary school science text
> 
> Landover-Baptizon.com: buying info: Donkeys Can Talk (Creation Science For Teens)


We'll file that with your talking snake.


----------



## Syriusly (May 10, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> ...



Sure there is.

You fairytalists just deny it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 10, 2017)

Hell, I'll put the African witch doctor on a higher level then a 2,000 year old book with no supporting evidence. Why? At least they have some idea about helping people with what little they have.


----------



## Syriusly (May 10, 2017)

SixFoot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



There are over 183 species of Finch- all evolved from common ancestors- all are different species.

All evolved from common ancestors. None will ever 'evolve' into a Turtle- anymore than you will birth your grandfather.


----------



## Syriusly (May 10, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > this evidently was the ops elementary school science text
> ...



Ah you finally came back after running away.

LOL

Thanks for previously posting another view supporting the theory of evolution:

Quoting your article:
_Yes, evolution by descent from a common ancestor is clearly true. If there was any lingering doubt about the evidence from the fossil record, the study of DNA provides the strongest possible proof of our relatedness to all other living things._

Collins directly contradicts everything you have said in this thread- and all of your threads denying evolution.


----------



## Syriusly (May 10, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...



Your denial doesn't make it a myth- you fairytalists are the ones who believe in myths.

Here is another Christian- and scientist who believes in evolution:

Thanks for posting another view supporting the theory of evolution:

Quoting your article:
_Yes, evolution by descent from a common ancestor is clearly true. If there was any lingering doubt about the evidence from the fossil record, the study of DNA provides the strongest possible proof of our relatedness to all other living things._

Collins directly contradicts everything you have said in this thread- and all of your threads denying evolution.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 10, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


Collins has his opinion on a field outside his speciality, but he still says God did it.


----------



## Syriusly (May 10, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The more we learn the more retarded the Bible, Koran and the Torah sound....
> ...


Many take comfort in believing in fairy tales.


----------



## Syriusly (May 10, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You brought Collins into this thread- not me- don't now pretend his opinion is not relevant.

You say evolution doesn't exist- Collins- a Christian- says evolution is 'clearly true'


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 10, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Not my fault you want to be an ahole without fear of reprisals.


----------



## guno (May 10, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...





Weatherman2020 said:


> fear of reprisals


----------



## Syriusly (May 10, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Not my fault you want to be an asshole but take comfort in thinking the fairy in the sky will forgive you if you chant the magic chant.


----------



## sealybobo (May 10, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


But you understand no land animals started out a land animal, right??  God didn't produce gerbils goats and eagles. They evolved from fish. It's true. God didn't poof  them into exist


----------



## sealybobo (May 10, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > SixFoot said:
> ...


So you say a bird species crawled out of the water and a different tiger species crawled out and human or ape species and different reptile species?

Or is your theory that god poofed all land animals into existence.

If you don't like evolution usually it's because you believe God poofed fully grown land animals onto earth. They were never babies and didn't have parents. Is that correct?


----------



## sealybobo (May 10, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The more we learn the more retarded the Bible, Koran and the Torah sound....
> ...


I feel comfortable meeting my maker. I doubt his test is believing Paul Moses Joseph Smith or Mohammad. Or your church.


----------



## Vastator (May 10, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


If there were a god, and he were interested in meeting me... I presume he'd know where I live...


----------



## deanrd (May 10, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> 
> But now we know that everything within DNA has a purpose.
> 
> ...


_
Is Most of Our DNA Garbage?_

Only if you are a conservative.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 10, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...




I still want to know how you think it's possible to de evolve from a strong as hell , fury creature ...to a weak ass pink creature (oh wait you think the skin is black under furry creatures)


In the wild..... Where the strong get the mates....??



Was it like proof with shopping malls and McDonald's and stuff?


----------



## SixFoot (May 10, 2017)

The probability of a perfectly reasonable OP, with the potential to garner intellectually stimulating discussions and evolving views, devolving into a circle jerk of thin-skinned faggots fighting over black letters on a gray background, appears to be 0.999 across the entire internet. Man, differing views must be physically hurting people these days. lol


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 10, 2017)

If I were to go by the evidence as you wish with evolution then there's no question there's no god....

Prove to me that there is...


----------



## sealybobo (May 10, 2017)

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Simple. If life is easy then we get weaker not stronger. If we look for beauty and not the biggest woman who can pull a plow then we get smaller.

We do it with dogs. We make them bald, small, gentle, smarter


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 10, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Avoiding the question, we are talking in the wild...



You ever skin a dear? What color is underneath?


Again what do you think poof shopping malls just happened and match.com?



.


----------



## sealybobo (May 10, 2017)

Matthew said:


> If I were to go by the evidence as you wish with evolution then there's no question there's no god....
> 
> Prove to me that there is...


They can't. You need to be afraid that if you doubt you'll go to hell or won't go to heaven. Or you have to want it to be true so you suspend logic.

You have to believe in miracles, virgin births and visits from God himself.

No way this would be a gods test, so we know all religions are made up. 

Ultimately this is where we were before Moses lied. Some people believed something must have made us and some didn't. Throw out every religion and what do they have? To me it's so obvious the Moses and Jesus stories were man made up


----------



## sealybobo (May 10, 2017)

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


What made match.com? A human. It can be scientifically explained. So can all the things we don't know. There's an answer we just don't know it, yet. And some things we may never know like what happens when you die.

What a racket. Telling people you know what happens


----------



## sealybobo (May 10, 2017)

W


bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


We are in the wild. Do you think you live in a bubble? Humans have protected the weak for thousands of years.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 10, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



And using it to judge people and to tell people how to live their lives. That is what really pisses me off. Making social and political based on a myth is sad.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

Matthew said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Really pisses you lefties off at people being told the greatest commandment is to love your neighbor as yourself.  The left foam at the mouth at anyone saying they should not be self centered, your post attests to that.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



There are three essential questions we may ask, none with a simple answer: When did life originate? Where did life originate? How did life originate?  How does a mix of nonliving chemicals become living?  From a scientific perspective, we may find clues for how life may have originated by finding the oldest signs of life possible. We can't ever be sure that what we find is the oldest life on Earth. 

We do know that for the first 600 million years or so of its existence, Earth was not a safe environment for life.  But around 3.9 billion years ago, things quieted down, after what is known as the Late Heavy Bombardment.

One of the oldest pieces of accepted evidence for life dates from 3.25 billion-year-old hydrothermal vent deposits at Pilbara Craton in Australia. The dates there can be pushed to 3.48 billion years ago. How do scientists date such old rocks? Using well-known radioactive decay techniques based on unstable isotopes found on the site.

Interestingly, chemical fingerprints from the mineralization process show that those living creatures had already a complex metabolism, indicating that earlier, simpler life existed.

Life shouldn't be hard to find in other planets or moons out there, including Europa, one of Jupiter's moons, or Enceladus, belonging to Saturn. Both have oceans of liquid water under a thick icy crust and show promising signs of hydrothermal vent activity.

However old first life was, we know that living creatures with sophisticated metabolisms were moving about and reproducing at least 400 million years after the Late Heavy Bombardment, a blink of an eye in geological time. If anything, this tells us that whatever that early life was, it took advantage of the primal Earth environment to blossom. And, since then, it never stopped — at least on this planet.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


The question of when did life originate is a very simple question.  And the answer does not involve dirt evolving into humans creating Beethoven's 5th or David Copperfield without assistance.


----------



## Syriusly (May 11, 2017)

bear513 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I hope none of you have ever skinned a dear.....


----------



## Syriusly (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The question is simple- the answer is not.

Even for the fairytalists who believe a fairy poofed life into existence, it begs the question- where did the fairy come from?

Of course where life came from is not central or necessary for the theory of evolution.

Even if your fairy created the first hint of life, life then evolved from that.

No fairy poofed dinosaurs and giraffes into existence 6,000 years ago.


----------



## Syriusly (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Really pisses you righties off at people being told that they should love their enemies as yourself. The right foam at the mouth at anyone saying that they should not be hate centered. 

Your post attests to that.


----------



## Syriusly (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Thanks for posting another Scientist supporting the theory of evolution:

Quoting your article:
_*Yes, evolution by descent from a common ancestor is clearly true.* If there was any lingering doubt about the evidence from the fossil record, the study of DNA provides the strongest possible proof of our relatedness to all other living things._

Collins directly contradicts everything you have said in this thread- and all of your threads denying evolution. 

Your post begs the question- if even your own sources believe in evolution- why are you so determined to express your ignorance?


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Not true.  Give this 1 million years and who knows what this fungus will turn into





I told you a new bacteria was found at the bottom of the dead sea.  Never been seen before


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I have.  About 7 of them in my life


----------



## Syriusly (May 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I hope you skinned 7 deer.

Not 7 dears......


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You think all the universe existed forever, used to be the size of a quarter, blew up on its own and resulted in Beethovens 5th being created. 

You have more faith than I.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


That bacteria has been in that lake for thousands of years. Just because we just found it does not mean it wasn't there yesterday.  And it will always remain bacteria. 

But glad you brought up the Dead Sea. Upstream in the Sea of Galilee are Talapia fish, they've been locked there for over 7 million years with no changes.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



What do you mean when you said the universe "existed forever"?  The current universe is not the way it was 12 billions years ago.  A lot of stars that were burning back then are not anymore.  And our star wasn't even here 12 billion years ago.  So no one knows what you mean when you say "existed forever".   Chances are you are wrong in your conclusion.

And do you not believe the big bang?

The *Big Bang* theory is the prevailing cosmological model for the universe[1] from the earliest known periods through its subsequent large-scale evolution.[2][3][4] The model describes how the universe expanded from a very high density and high temperature state,[5][6] and offers a comprehensive explanation for a broad range of phenomena, including the abundance of light elements, the cosmic microwave background, large scale structure and Hubble's Law.[7] If the known laws of physics are extrapolated to the highest density regime, the result is a singularity which is typically associated with the Big Bang. Detailed measurements of the expansion rate of the universe place this moment at approximately 13.8 billion years ago, which is thus considered the age of the universe.[8] After the initial expansion, the universe cooled sufficiently to allow the formation of subatomic particles, and later simple atoms. Giant clouds of these primordial elements later coalesced through gravity in halos of dark matter, eventually forming the stars and galaxies visible today.

What is your theory and where do you get these theories from?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Too funny. Now atheists think a higher authority directs them to love others as themselves.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Where did your matter come from?


----------



## Syriusly (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I do? Wow that is amazing that you believe you can read my mind and know what I 'think'.

I happen to agree with the consensus opinion of scientists- that the theory of evolution best explains the diversity of life on Earth.

Do you believe dinosaurs and man lived at the same time- for example in North America?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


So you deny the primary explanation for the formation of the universe?

That's the problem you have. You mock the existence of God always being there but you have to tell us matter has always been there.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



No you are wrong.  I don't think you know what you are talking about.  That bacteria if given enough time will turn into single cell organisms and then multiple cell organisms.  It's true.  

*Tilapia* (/tᵻˈlɑːpi.ə/ _ti-*lah*-pee-ə_) is the common name for nearly a hundred species of cichlid fish from the tilapiine cichlid tribe.  Tilapia can become problematic invasive species in new warm-water habitats such as Australia, whether deliberately or accidentally introduced, but generally not in temperate climates due to their inability to survive in cold water.

No change in 7 million years?  

*Cichlids* /ˈsɪklᵻdz/ are fish from the family *Cichlidae* in the order Perciformes. Cichlids are members of a suborder known as Labroidei, along with the wrasses (Labridae), damselfishes (Pomacentridae), and surfperches (Embiotocidae).[1] This family is both large and diverse. At least 1,650 species have been scientifically described,[2]making it one of the largest vertebrate families. New species are discovered annually, and many species remain undescribed. The actual number of species is therefore unknown, with estimates varying between 2,000 and 3,000

a diverse and economically important group containing the genera _Oreochromis_, _Sarotherodon_, and _Tilapia_. A number of smaller genera, such as _Alcolapia_, _Danakilia_, _Iranocichla_, and _Steatocranus_ are also placed herein. They are now placed in the subfamily Pseudocrenilabrinae of African and Middle Eastern cichlids; formerly, these were often regarded as a distinct subfamily *Tilapiinae*
*
And you share a common ancestor with Tilapiinae.*


----------



## Syriusly (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



This atheist thinks its funny that you righties who spend their life spouting hatred towards your neighbors ignore the teachings of the man you declare to be your god. 

Personally, I find a lot of wisdom of the accounts written that supposedly are the words of the man named Jesus. 

Love thy neighbor as thyself is very wise.

Teaching people to love your enemies too- and pointing out how much harder that is- the concept behind that command- that is brilliant. 

Just because i don't believe in your fairies- and recognize science- doesn't mean I can't recognize the wisdoms in the world's great religions.


----------



## Syriusly (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



When did I deny that? Please provide that quote

So you don't believe in evolution- how do you believe the platypus ended up on Australia and Dinosaurs in North America?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


After 7 million years it's still a Talipia and call me when your bacteria becomes a hamster. 

When DNA mutates, it is never in a beneficial way. Go make some random code changes to your computer operating system and let us know how much better it is.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


I'm not surprised you avoid answering when was matter created.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


The only one spouting hate is you, thanks for the post validating it.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Oh!  I know the answer!!!  Pick me!  

Answer:  Inside a star.  That's right a sun (not son) died billions of years ago so I could live.  

The chemical elements of life such as carbon, magnesium, and calcium were originally created in the interior furnaces of stars and then released by stellar explosions. 

*“The nitrogen in our DNA, the calcium in our teeth, the iron in our blood, the carbon in our apple pies were made in the interiors of collapsing stars. We are made of starstuff.” Carl Sagan*


----------



## Syriusly (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Hundreds of species are called Tilapia.

Just because they are all the same family doesn't make them all the exact same thing.

Call me when your fairy in the sky creates a new species.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Time and space are eternal.  Our sun, our planet and even every star in our universe will die someday.  And none of the stars you see in the sky were here 15 billion years ago.  But it all existed at least in some state.  This "universe" that we live in might have just been a big huge dark empty place until the big bang lit it up like a xmas tree.  

If you understand that the universe is eternal then you realize there is no need for god.  So worship the universe not some imaginary creator that you believe must have created it.  Just worship what you know is real.  The universe is real.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Einstein, a star is matter.  

Call me when you get up to 5th grade astronomy.


----------



## Syriusly (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I am not surprised that you want to make this about your lies about me.

Twice now you have announced what I think- while you of course dodge what you actually believe.

Do you believe that living humans and dinosaurs existed on earth at the same time?

Do you believe that all life on earth was created at the same moment in time- and is still exactly the same as it was created by some magical entity?


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



In the 19th century, biologists grasped that species could evolve given sufficient time. Charles Darwin's 1859 book _The Origin of Species_ explained how species could arise by natural selection. Genes can sometimes be exchanged between species by horizontal gene transfer; and species may become extinct for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Syriusly (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



LOL- and by spouting hate, you mean I am the one talking about Jesus's wisdom, while you are attacking anyone who doesn't believe in your fairies in the sky.

I hate no one- I strive to love my 'enemies' but its hard- good thing I am not a Christian so my failing to live up to Jesus's command is just a matter of personal conscious- not the sign of a moral failing.


----------



## Syriusly (May 11, 2017)

What is the theory that anti-evolutionists believe in that explains the diversity of life on Earth?

Hard to know, since they just whine about how they don't believe in the facts- and never have the cojones to say what they believe in that explains the diversity of life on earth.

They just reject science.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Oh so now you want to know where stars come from?  Sorry buddy but that's not something we know.  Oh wait, I forgot you know because god told your ancestors.  Tell me then where did matter come from. 

Oh, and I saw this and thought of you.

The *great chain of being* is a strict, religious hierarchical structure of all matter and life, believed to have been decreed by God. The chain starts from God and progresses downward to angels, demons (fallen/renegade angels), stars, moon, kings, princes, nobles, commoners, wild animals, domesticated animals, trees, other plants, precious stones, precious metals, and other minerals.

The great chain of being is a concept derived from Plato, Aristotle (in his _Historia animalium_)

Where do you fall?  I say wild animal.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Life would be a big party of me, me, it's all about me if I didn't see the evidence of a creator who says I'm to live my life a certain way.  Explains much about people in society. 

Time and space are not necessarily eternal. They are variables that fluctuate that are just part of what we can see using math. 

60 years ago science said the universe as we see it always existed.  Now we know it had a beginning.  And science says it will all crash down upon itself and have an end. Like I said, science moves towards Biblical accounts.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> What is the theory that anti-evolutionists believe in that explains the diversity of life on Earth?
> 
> Hard to know, since they just whine about how they don't believe in the facts- and never have the cojones to say what they believe in that explains the diversity of life on earth.
> 
> They just reject science.



I've made a few of them admit that yes in fact they do believe that god waved his hand and Poofed fully grown adult land animals on earth.  They have to believe this because otherwise they can't explain how land animals got here.  So we aren't being mean when we say they believe god POOFED land animals onto earth.  That is literally what they believe.  God made adam out of sand and eve out of his rib.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Please read up on the Big Bang theory and stop making a fool of yourself. 

When you do, answer where you got your matter from.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Evolution is hard to believe and hard to grasp but they're trying to make evolution seem just as stupid as their creation story.  Evolution may be hard to believe but it's very much scientifically explainable and possible.  God POOFING all the diverse land creatures into existence is the stupidest thing I ever heard.  And it's funny how they don't like the big bang theory but the idea that god made man out of sand is perfectly acceptable to them.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > What is the theory that anti-evolutionists believe in that explains the diversity of life on Earth?
> ...


Says the person who believes sand will write Beethoven's 5th if you just wait long enough.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



It's you that is making a fool of yourself.  We are trying to get you to admit the stupidity that you believe but you won't.  What you will do is mischaracterize what me and SYRIUSLY are trying to tell you.

I don't even know what point you are trying to make about the big bang.  Why don't you explain yourself.  Instead you act like you've made some GOTCHA point and really you haven't.  You asked me where matter came from.  I said it came from inside stars.  You said stars are matter.  So, if you know the answer tell me.  Don't tell me I'm wrong and then not tell me the answer.  This is why its hard to explain to you what an idiot you are because you won't vocalize your stupid beliefs.  Please tell me and SYRIUSLY what you believe.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Didn't a human write that?  Scientifically explainable.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You tell us.  For once you do the explaining.  Come on pal.  Where did I get my matter from?  Does it matter?


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



In the beginning, there was a question mark. All else followed. The end. 

We've all heard of the Big Bang theory but it's important to understand what that theory is and what it's not. Let me take this opportunity to be precisely, abundantly, emphatically, ridiculously, fantastically clear: The Big Bang theory is not a theory of the _creation_ of the universe. Full stop. Done. Call it. Burn that sentence into your brain. Say it before you go to sleep, and first thing when you wake up.

I'm emphasizing this because there is a lot of confusion from all sides, and it's best to keep it simple. The Big Bang theory is a scientific model, just like any other scientific model. We believe the theory is on the right track because it's — gasp — supported by extensive evidence. 

You don't have to take my word for it. Since the idea was first cooked up, the Big Bang theory has survived decades of scientists fighting, scratching, backstabbing, criticizing, undermining, bickering, arguing and even name-calling, all in an attempt to crush their rivals and prove that their pet alternatives were superior. Why? Because whoever takes down a major scientific paradigm gets a free trip to Stockholm.

And at the end of it all, there's the evidence. You know, the actual universe that we're trying to understand. Any new observation is the scientific Thunderdome; two theories may enter, but only one can leave. And what was left after decades of evidence? Here's a hint: It's big. 

What Triggered the Big Bang? It's Complicated


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Says the dope who argues with science in defense of his god.  Sad really.  

And you see this is why people don't like religion.  Many religious people insist that religion is not anti science but you are proving how religion does conflict with reality.


----------



## Syriusly (May 11, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> What is the theory that anti-evolutionists believe in that explains the diversity of life on Earth?
> 
> Hard to know, since they just whine about how they don't believe in the facts- and never have the cojones to say what they believe in that explains the diversity of life on earth.
> 
> They just reject science.



The anti-evolutionists- still displaying their lack of cojones- not willing to express their beliefs- only willing to condemn science.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I don't blame you for avoiding the question where you got matter from. 

It's just one of a million things that make you look foolish in your parroting of what others tell you to parrot.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You just shot your own foot again.


----------



## Syriusly (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I don't blame you for avoiding the question of whether dinosaurs and humans existed at the same time.

Its just one of the million things that make you look foolish as you parrot the anti-science creationists line.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I argue with science, dufus. Takes a lot of BS swallowing to parrot sand will start writing Bach if you just wait long enough.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Hilarious you need to change topics because you can't address the OP.


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I compare them to children who believe in Santa. Only they don't grow up ever. Most chill out over time and their delusion is benign although the problem is widespread. When are we going to grow up? I don't need to believe there's more after I die I don't know why anyone else needs it. Could it be because they are unhappy? Is that what religion is? Medicine for the sick? Maybe people are sick in the head because they're brainwashed


----------



## sealybobo (May 11, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> 
> But now we know that everything within DNA has a purpose.
> 
> ...


What does this have to do with the scientific theory called evolution? How does this finding diminish the scientific theory known as evolution?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The problem with those like you is you can't think outside of the box your masters programmed into you.  You simply parrot and call anyone who has alternate ideas childish names and mock them until they ignore you.  That's what your "science" requires, no thinking outside the sanctioned dogma.

I bet you think time is a constant, you have no idea how DNA works nor do you have any interest in learning, and how physics works.  It's a safe bet, because you have to mock anything you refuse to listen to.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > For the past few decades most of the DNA was considered filler, and evolutionists claimed it was how DNA had the ability to become more diverse.
> ...


What's a helicase and why does it exist?  How does it work? 
 Now did it exist before life and if so why?  
If it didn't exist before life then life would not exist. 

Because of what science has learned the past century Evolutionists find themselves painted into a tiny corner with no room to maneuver.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 12, 2017)

If not evolution and development from acids from star stuff...What?

Oh'yessss, we have to believe a fully developed super being did it all. You know what weatherman2020, where did such come from? You ask that the universe had to start from something, well, this supreme being would have to do the same and would have to be fully developed thinking entity with unimaginable power out of a blink of a eye. If we go by the same standards.

It is much harder to believe an super being popped up out of thin space over evolution explained by a process over billions of years of "chemical" and physical processes that slowly developed life into what you see today.

Think about it...God is more advanced then humans, knows all and has all the power of the universe. You'd think such would take longer to develop.


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Teach us


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2017)

Matthew said:


> If not evolution and development from acids from star stuff...What?
> 
> Oh'yessss, we have to believe a fully developed super being did it all. You know what weatherman2020, where did such come from? You ask that the universe had to start from something, well, this supreme being would have to do the same and would have to be fully developed thinking entity with unimaginable power out of a blink of a eye. If we go by the same standards.
> 
> ...


Weatherman says we've painted ourselves into a very tight corner with our mountains of evidence but him with his 7 day creation story has not


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Tell us your creation story like you would tell a child.  Write it out for us all to see.  The reason you won't proclaim your beliefs, JUDAS, is because you know how ridiculous it sounds when said out loud.  

In the beginning there was no earth or sky or sea or animals.  And then God spoke in the darkness:  "Let there be light!"  And right away there was light, scattering the darkness and showing the infinite space.  "That's good!" said God.  "From now on, when it's dark it will be 'night' and when it's light, it will be 'day'."

The evening came and the night passed and then the light returned.  That was the first day.

On the second day, God made the earth and over it He carefully hung a vast blue sky.  He stood back and admired His creation.  "That's good too!" said God and the second day was over.

The next morning God looked around and thought, "The earth needs to be a bit more organized."  So, He put all the water in one place and all the dry land in another.  When He had finished that, God made plants to cover the land.  Dandelions and daffodils appeared.  All sorts of trees and grasses began to grow.  "It's looking great," said God and that was the end of the third day.

On the fourth day, God looked around and thought, "The daylight still needs a bit more work and the night is just too dark."  So, He made the sun to light the sky during the day and the moon and stars to add a bit of sparkle to the night.  He hung them in the sky and stepped back to look at his work.  "This is coming along very well,"  said God. 

The next day, God turned his attention to the water he had collected in the oceans.  "I want these waters teeming with life!"  As soon as He said it, it was so.  In no time, there were millions of small fish darting through the shallow water and huge fish swimming in the ocean.  God made birds, too.  He sent them soaring through the air.  "Ahh, that IS good!" said God.  The dusk fell over the water and the sky grew dark and that was the end of the fifth day.

On the sixth day, God added creatures to the land.  He made lions and tigers and bears.  He made rabbits and sheep and cows.  He added everything from ants to zebras to the land.  But He still felt something was missing.  So God added Mankind to enjoy and take care of all that He had created.  God looked around and was happy with all He had made.

After six days, the whole universe was completed.  On the seventh day God had a nice long rest and enjoyed looking at all He had made.


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2017)

Matthew said:


> If not evolution and development from acids from star stuff...What?
> 
> Oh'yessss, we have to believe a fully developed super being did it all. You know what weatherman2020, where did such come from? You ask that the universe had to start from something, well, this supreme being would have to do the same and would have to be fully developed thinking entity with unimaginable power out of a blink of a eye. If we go by the same standards.
> 
> ...



And who wrote Genesis anyways?  Isn't that amazing that people treat the bible as a fact and they don't even know who actually wrote the bible.  For hundreds of years people thought Moses wrote Genesis but that isn't possible.

Though the Pentateuch is known as the Books of Moses, nowhere in the Book of Genesis is the author named. Until the last three hundred years, both Jews and Christians were almost unanimous in their belief that Moses was the author (or at least the compiler) of Genesis as well as the author of Exodus through Deuteronomy.

So Moses tells us how the earth got started?  Moses was an expert?  How the fuck would Moses know anything?  Did he have a degree?  So this maniac comes running down the mountain rambling about how he talked to god and if I don't believe this I'm going to hell?  LOL.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 12, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


It is common for people to attack things they don't understand.  And a small percentage of those like you chose to remain ignorant.

You cannot refute any of the evidence provided, you can't answer any questions about science because you know the answers defy what your masters have programmed into you.

Hilarious watching you mock God always existing and dance for days around answering why matter has always existed. 

You are just a poor thing that chooses to live inside of a bubble and act like a child whenever your bubble world is threatened.


----------



## Syriusly (May 12, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Hilarious- you keep claiming I 'can't address the OP' when I have done so repeatedly.

I can't tell whether you are just lying- or suffering from dementia.

Why are you so terrified to post what theory you believe in- including whether or not man and dinosaurs existed at the same time?


----------



## Syriusly (May 12, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Children who believe in Santa Claus don't go around trying to prove that everyone who doesn't believe in old man with a magic sleigh and magic reindeer are ignoring science.


----------



## Syriusly (May 12, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You demonstrate that with every anti-evolution thread you start here.

You clearly do not understand the theory of evolution- and are determined to never understand it.

Your 'cross to bear'

What do you believe in?

Other than attacking science?


----------



## Syriusly (May 12, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



There has been no 'evidence' provided.

There has only been your opinion based upon questionable facts.


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Matter has always existed.  No need for a god.


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Funny thing is they believe Genesis, a book supposedly written by Moses himself, but today most historians agree Moses didn't write anything.  In fact Moses might be a made up character.  Certainly there are no monuments near where he lived and died, are there?  

Certainly the stories about taking to god are bs.  But this is where weatherman gets his science from.  This god poofed living mammals and reptiles and amphibians into existence.  The first were not babies and were not born to parents.  Oh no.  God created them all from sand.


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I tried to find where Moses was buried and I found out

According to the final chapter of the Book of Deuteronomy, *Moses* ascended Mount Nebo to view the Land of Israel, which God had said he would not enter, and to die there; he was *buried* in an unknown valley location in Moab.

Oh how convenient.  Is anyone buying this?


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Why does he need evidence?  He is told a guy went up on a mountain and talked to god and told him 10 commandments without any proof whatsoever.  So funny they want proof from us but when it comes to unbelievable stories they want to believe or are afraid not to believe, they show complete cognitive dissonance.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 12, 2017)

What pisses me off is it is used to tell people what they can't do with their lives.. They make law and elect officials because of Christianity that end up running peoples lives.  The Santa clause myth is just a fun myth but this has serious social and political effects and it is dangerous.

So it better be damn solid. It isn't of course.

Evolution doesn't do this or seek to control people lives.


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2017)

Matthew said:


> What pisses me off is it is used to tell people what they can't do with their lives.. They make law and elect officials because of Christianity that end up running peoples lives.  The Santa clause myth is just a fun myth but this has serious social and political effects and it is dangerous.
> 
> So it better be damn solid. It isn't of course.
> 
> Evolution doesn't do this or seek to control people lives.


The Evolutionist Scientists used the knowledge they gained to come up with cures.  The same idiots who doubt micro evolution don't question the science when it's used to cure their sicknesses.  

Anyways, I think we have proven here what is wrong with religion.  Or should I say, the religious people here have proven what's wrong with religion.  It makes people ignorant.  So don't be surprised when Trump can manipulate the same crowd with fake news.  When people can be convinced they are gods and will live in paradise for all eternity after they die, that's brainwashed.  And don't ever question authority.  If you do that you'll go to hell.


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2017)

Matthew said:


> What pisses me off is it is used to tell people what they can't do with their lives.. They make law and elect officials because of Christianity that end up running peoples lives.  The Santa clause myth is just a fun myth but this has serious social and political effects and it is dangerous.
> 
> So it better be damn solid. It isn't of course.
> 
> Evolution doesn't do this or seek to control people lives.



If one accepts the prevailing scientific understanding of the development of the universe, yet also believes in one of the major religions, then presumably a god sat idle for 13.7 billion years – waiting as the stars, galaxies and planets formed. Then it watched with complete and utter indifference as modern Homo Sapians evolved, struggled and died for a further 150,000 years. Finally, a few thousand years ago, this god suddenly decided to reveal itself to several people in the most primitive, illiterate and remote portions of humanity in a completely unverifiable way – and then simply disappeared.


----------



## sealybobo (May 12, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 12, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The moonbats version of science.  What a poor pathetic child.  Always filled with hate.  It is all they know in their fantasy bubble world.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 12, 2017)

Matthew said:


> What pisses me off is it is used to tell people what they can't do with their lives.. They make law and elect officials because of Christianity that end up running peoples lives.  The Santa clause myth is just a fun myth but this has serious social and political effects and it is dangerous.
> 
> So it better be damn solid. It isn't of course.
> 
> Evolution doesn't do this or seek to control people lives.


Really pisses you off it's against the law to rape and murder.  Very typical attitude of atheists they hate laws.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 12, 2017)

The minimum requirements for physical cellular life are vast in number, information rich, and precise in structure. Natural processes are not known to generate any of the kinds of molecular machines—many of which can manipulate specific, single atoms—that are required to sustain cells. Nor is there any plausible scenario yet imagined whereby the laws of chemistry and physics alone could manufacture the very mechanisms that enable living things to avoid the natural consequences of those laws—decay and diffusion.

The higher the number of specifications required for life, the lower the probability that life could have arisen through random, undirected forces. The actual number of specifications now known is so high that there is no reasonable doubt that life must have been engineered by a perceptive power that exists beyond natural laws. Since natural entities cannot account for life, a supernatural entity must.


----------



## Syriusly (May 12, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > What pisses me off is it is used to tell people what they can't do with their lives.. They make law and elect officials because of Christianity that end up running peoples lives.  The Santa clause myth is just a fun myth but this has serious social and political effects and it is dangerous.
> ...



No- we have seen what is wrong with ignorant people who don't accept science.

There are many, many religious scientists who believe in evolution.

Here is a fascinating video by Mayim Bialik- PHD, actress and all around smart lady on how she has no problem with science and her faith.
“Science vs. Religion: Mayim Bialik and the OTHER Big Bang Theory” Ep. 4, Season 2


----------



## Syriusly (May 12, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > What pisses me off is it is used to tell people what they can't do with their lives.. They make law and elect officials because of Christianity that end up running peoples lives.  The Santa clause myth is just a fun myth but this has serious social and political effects and it is dangerous.
> ...



Actually it pisses me off that you used to pass up laws to imprison and castrate gay Americans.
And treat women as property, and only allow them to divorce with the permission of the husband.
And that you used to allow the beating of children just so long as they didn't end up in the hospital.
And that you used to ban the use of- or even the information about- contraception.

All from what you believed were the teachings of your fairy in the sky.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 12, 2017)

The minimum requirements for physical cellular life are vast in number, information rich, and precise in structure. Natural processes are not known to generate any of the kinds of molecular machines—many of which can manipulate specific, single atoms—that are required to sustain cells. Nor is there any plausible scenario yet imagined whereby the laws of chemistry and physics alone could manufacture the very mechanisms that enable living things to avoid the natural consequences of those laws—decay and diffusion.

The higher the number of specifications required for life, the lower the probability that life could have arisen through random, undirected forces. The actual number of specifications now known is so high that there is no reasonable doubt that life must have been engineered by a perceptive power that exists beyond natural laws. Since natural entities cannot account for life, a supernatural entity must.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 12, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Really pisses you Democrats off it was Christians who outlawed slavery in Western Civilization.  The fact Islamic nations still practice slavery is only more reason you defend Islam.


----------



## Syriusly (May 12, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> The higher the number of specifications required for life, the lower the probability that life could have arisen through random, undirected forces. The actual number of specifications now known is so high that there is no reasonable doubt that life must have been engineered by a perceptive power that exists beyond natural laws. Since natural entities cannot account for life, a supernatural entity must.


And by 'no reasonable doubt' you mean because you say so.

Of course none of that has anything to do with the theory of evolution. 

The theory of evolution doesn't discuss where the first life came from- only how live evolved on earth. 

Now- tell us- do you believe man and dinosaurs lived at the same time?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 12, 2017)

Biological machines are required for DNA to replicate. Without those machines working perfectly to unwind, cut, splice, then rewind the DNA, life ceases to exist.
Takes a lot of faith to believe that all just happened naturally at the same exact moment.


----------



## Syriusly (May 12, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



As a Democrat, I am glad that Christians finally outlawed the slavery in Western Civilization that the Christians legalized for centuries- and used Bible verses to justify slavery.

It is really a funny claim. Because the same Christian nations had legal slavery and then outlawed slavery. Clearly it wasn't because of Christianity that slavery was outlawed- because the faith of those nations didn't change- Americans were Christians in 1859 and Christians in 1866. Brits were Christians in 1800- when slavery was legal- and Christians in 1833 when they made slavery illegal.

I am glad that we all- Christians and non-Christians now agree that slavery is an abhorant institution. 

Aren't you?


----------



## Syriusly (May 12, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Biological machines are required for DNA to replicate. Without those machines working perfectly to unwind, cut, splice, then rewind the DNA, life ceases to exist.
> Takes a lot of faith to believe that all just happened naturally at the same exact moment.
> 
> View attachment 126358



Again- has nothing to do with the theory of evolution. 

But its a good diversion from you answering any questions.


----------



## sealybobo (May 13, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > The higher the number of specifications required for life, the lower the probability that life could have arisen through random, undirected forces. The actual number of specifications now known is so high that there is no reasonable doubt that life must have been engineered by a perceptive power that exists beyond natural laws. Since natural entities cannot account for life, a supernatural entity must.
> ...


Think about this. They don't even know where the founders of their religions are buried. Not Moses or Jesus.


----------



## sealybobo (May 13, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


When you can't take me to where Moses or Jesus' shrines are, that borders on fairytale. You may accept fairytale a but now you see why societies must remain secular. Trump is going to push the envelope on separation of church and state. Unholy alliance. So don't say your religion is good or benign. Trumps pointing out how they use religion to manipulate us and divide.

No hate. I don't hate the stupid people Trump uses religion to manipulate. I want to wake you up. I think your stupidity is slowing us down but I want what is best for you and me. I know you think your delusion is good but it's not. A lie is a lie no matter how good it makes you feel and we shouldn't be govorned by a lie.


----------



## sealybobo (May 13, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


There are theists who believe in the big bang, global warming, evolution, abortion and gay marriage. We're talking about the ones who don't.

And the Republicans only need you to be passionate about one of these things and they got you.


----------



## sealybobo (May 13, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Just remember we are in a science forum and weatherman posted a thread suggesting evolution is wrong based on some obscure comment about junk DNA.

So we found there is no junk DNA. So what? How does that scientifically poke holes in evolution? It doesn't. This thread proves how ignorant theists can be


----------



## Syriusly (May 13, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



This thread proves what a coward Weatherboy is.


----------



## sealybobo (May 13, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Biological machines are required for DNA to replicate. Without those machines working perfectly to unwind, cut, splice, then rewind the DNA, life ceases to exist.
> Takes a lot of faith to believe that all just happened naturally at the same exact moment.
> 
> View attachment 126358


What it takes is carbon 11%, hydrogen 59%, oxygen 24%, nitrogen 4%.

But chances are life exists on other planets where the elements aren't exactly like the are here on earth.

And I think the different species were created millions of years ago so don't expect any new species to pop up. What you see is what you get


----------



## sealybobo (May 13, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Very true. Good point. You would think their Christian values would have stopped them from doing such horrible things such as owning other humans. So when did the people who have supposedly follow Jesus for 2000 years finally start actually acting christian like? We have to assume it's after slavery was ended in the 1800s. 

So we're Christians ever actually good people? For 1800 years they owned slaves. These are the people Christians want us to believe when they tell us their virgin birth stories.

Christianity is simply the largest cult. Islam number two.


----------



## sealybobo (May 13, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> I wonder if it's interesting stuff, or dull stuff?
> The theory of evolution had it's time, but that was long ago..Today's kids know of it's fallacies..


Such as?


----------



## sealybobo (May 13, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


If this is true do you know who will tell us? The scientific community. This junk DNA story doesn't even register on the radar. Let us know when this baby's a boy or a girl


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 15, 2017)

The more we learn, the less room there is for evolution.

Does God Exist? Some Scientists Think They Have Proof


----------



## rightwinger (May 15, 2017)

Evolution is a FACT
God is a Theory


----------

